# Anyone willing to be interviewed (for a book) on their expat experience in Canada?



## thinkicanada (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi

I’m an Aussie, new to the forum, living in Canada, putting together a book for a British publisher on living and working abroad (in Canada). I’m wondering if anyone out there is interested in answering some in-depth questions about their Canadian experiences, for possible inclusion in the book? Altogether there’ll be six detailed interviews published. I’m looking for folks from a range of countries, living in different parts of Canada. Toronto and Vancouver have already been covered, but if you’re living and working in the Prairies, Quebec, the Maritimes, further north or further afield, I’d love to hear from you.

Please drop me a line if you think you might be interested... There's no payment involved, I'm afraid, but you'd get a copy of the book and the thrill of seeing your words in print!


----------

